# MBD tree frog.



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i would like honest opinions as i aint under any illusions due to vet nursing for years. but when its your own its worse.

i bought 3 whites tree frogs recently..you may have seen photos....anyway, one of them has quite serious MBD and she just sits about on bottom of viv, goes in water, sites on branch etc but needs hand fed as she is weak on legs, her jaw is also pretty deformed and sagging. sometimes i think she's managing, sometimes i think she aint. attached to her but dont know she'll turn around. she's supposedly a year and a bit old and i wouldnt be surprised if she's never had dusted food. she's so skinny so god only knows when she last managed to eat on her own before i got her, the question is....would you's keep her going if she were yours or not. so fond of her and want her to make it but also hate suffering...if she is......will post photo's if wanted. x


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

simple answer.................. YES i would keep trying with her

from your description it seems shes still somewhat active, eating (u said assisted not force fed) and if there is hope of at least some recovery (probably not a full but at least a worth while recovery) then i personally would carry on


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

cool, might put her in the smaller exo so's she cant be too far from heat and too tired to get back....????? she loves her food too.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i saw her on saturday, lovely wee thing she is. yes i would keep going with her too elaine. she will let you know when enough is enough. i hand fed a peacock mantid for months, she had a really bad molt and couldnt use her hooks, so i did it for her. your wee frog is in good hands. and she doesnt sound or look as if she is in pain. she is really sweet.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

I think I too would try to carry on with it if it was willing to carry on trying... I have always thought that if an animal is well enough to attempt to eat, then they are still worth sticking with.... If it was badly mangled, or hardly moving it would probably be a different matter.... good luck to you, and good on you if you are willing to keep with it... J


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

well, i'm more than happy to keep feeding her by hand. i do think she's moving round more but dont want her tiring too much and lying on colder area so will put her in smaller exo for peace and quiet. not that others bother her at all. she loves her wee shallow bowl of warm water and is really sweet. here she is...i presume she as never croaked wi the others.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

she is on the thin side but ive seen worse cases of MBD in frogs where their jaw has literally twisted out to one side.
i would keep her going and if you can get her to the vets for a couple of injections for calcium and D3. they will make it possible for her to stabilise and then the rest will be up to you.
she seems surprisingly well for her weight and MBD, her colour is bright and she doesnt seem to be hiding away, which is a good sign.
get some waxies inside of her (not too many though), maybe one a feed along with her crix or whatever your feeding her (you dont want her putting on weight too quickly until her MBD has stabilised), untill she is nearer a healthy weight, you can also gutload your waxies on a honey, vitamin and calcium paste, which will help get nutrients into her very quickly, but if you do this then only one waxie a week.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

well. an update on 'bindy' the MBD frog....she's managed to climb the glass over a foot up lol. she's still hand fed and loving this being spoilt business so definately getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

palomine said:


> well. an update on 'bindy' the MBD frog....she's managed to climb the glass over a foot up lol. she's still hand fed and loving this being spoilt business so definately getting there slowly but surely.


Fantastic news!!!
well done for having the patience to help this poor little thing


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

glad to hear it


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Very well done you and go bindy!!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats absolutely excellent! You should be proud of yourself!!

It's certainly a sign of how good a keeper you are!


----------

